# Flys or Crickets



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to hatch either Ghost Mantis, or African Mantis. I don't want to have flys or roaches in my house, though. Could I feed the new born pin head crickets or just fruit flys. What food can I feed the crickets or flys to insure a healthy and happy life.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2005)

I would start out with the fruit flies. Fruit flies are really easy once you have some cultures established.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

But can I start out with pin head crickets, or would they be to big. I know about flys, but I am not to exited about having a bunch of flys in my house. Still, what can I feed the crickets and/ or flys, or what do YOU feed your crickets or flys.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2005)

Pinhead crickets are about the size of fruit flies or maybe a little smaller. The problem with pinheads is they generally stay down at the bottom hiding. The flies willl crawl to the top where your mantis spends most of his time. You shouldn't have flies in your house. Get the flightless fruit flies. If some do escape they soon die and they can't fly. I have tons of crickets ranging from pinheads to adults. I feed them mixed green leafy veggies, cat food, tomatoes, fruit, fish food etc etc. The flies stay in little vials that I get from www.carolina.com They eat the mixture that goes in the vials. I also get that from carolina.com It is mixed with water and yeast and there is about an inch of it in each vial. The flies are really easy once you get them established.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, that answered all my food questons.

May be I should add flys to the diet.


----------

